# Audi Exclusive Sighting: R8, A5 and TT in Java Green



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audiblog.nl is having a Java Green fest apparently, posting photos of several Audis painted in this metallic green hue. The collection includes the above R8, an A5 and a second-generation TT but be aware that the TT shot features a topless model and is NSFW. 

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

